# basking light



## weloveourmonkeys (Oct 2, 2005)

hi there can anyone tell me if a reptile shop supplied basking light ..is any different from a b&q or similar ..please


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

I've had spot lamps (I assume we're talking about the same thing) from Maplin and some of the coloured ones give off some nasty smelling fumes.

I've also heard that the light household bulbs put out is a different frequency to reptile-specific bulbs, and that reps may see household bulbs as a constantly flickering light. 

I've used normal household bulbs (not spot bulbs) for my snakes for years and not noticed any problems, but one of my garters went right off his food when I put a Maplin spot bulb in his viv. There were no fumes in this case (not that I could smell anyway), so it may have had something to do with the frequency. 
I changed back to a normal bulb and he was fine again.


----------



## weloveourmonkeys (Oct 2, 2005)

thanks ..yes i was talking about normal spot bulbs ,,wondered if they gave same heat ..or reptile one had special filliment in


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

i use normla spot light bulbs from woolworths they are £1.99 for 3 and ive never had any problems with them 
infact the ones in the cheap shop are exactly the same as the ones in the reptile shop same bulb and everything get 10 x the price
manda xx


----------



## weloveourmonkeys (Oct 2, 2005)

thanks thats wat i thought ,,, put reptile on side of a lamp and get ££££££££££


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

oh yes for sure tbh i dont buy anything "reptile" for any of my reps unless i really cant getbwhat i need somewhere else
manda xx


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Too right. I always buy cheap spot bulbs 2 for 99p in wilkinsons. I even found that they last longer then reptile bulbs.


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

yer thats so true maxine reptile ones so ive heard dnt last long at all yet mine last ages and ages without any flickering or any problems at all and they keep a good heat aswell as they dont run out they just blow were ive heard some reptile ones lose heat first
manda xx


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

Nothing to lose by giving them a go - just keep an eye (or nose) out for strange smells if you use coloured ones.

The flickering I was on about isn't visible to humans apparently - but some reptiles can see it. I think I may have meant "wavelength" when I said "frequency" but not entirely sure :? 

I'm sure most of the household ones will be ok, but if the reps behaviour/feeding changes after you put the new bulb in then it could be a bad type - as I found out.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I think with the coloured ones if you find those that are made from coloured glass and not clear glass coated with a coloured film they should be ok.


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

Yep, the one that I had that gave off the fumes was a coloured one and you could scratch the coating off with your fingernail.


----------



## Beardiephil (Nov 7, 2006)

I thought you had to use special basking lights  At least now i can save a bit of money! lol


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

The first few i bought wer exo terra ones, since then all just normal household ones, work just as well, even a little better heat wise i believe.
and last a bit longer, so work out like 5 times better value.

The reptile specific bulbs mention they give off uva, thats just white light though so even tho ordinary houesold bulbs dont say it..they give it off just the same [i believe]

I bought a red bulb from maplin, havent used it yet and it does seem to be painted red so mark may be right about fumes, if i end up trying it ill let you know.
Its hard to find "infa red" bulbs but if you can [and er..i can hopefully lol] i think they will work out much cheaper than rep specific packaged bulbs also.


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

The dodgy one i got from Maplin was made by "Leica" and was in a blue box I think.
You'll soon know if it does give off fumes - it's a pretty nasty, acrid smell.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

bump..cos in the morning i wana check that bulb..


----------

